# Fishing Tycoon Lake Video



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Got to fish with the boys again this weekend...we got soaked...but caught some fish anyways.

[YOUTUBE]tjLJVdz6zb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I am a fan. Keep these coming. I like it. You guys are great. 

And Tycoon Lake is a good one.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks JignPig! Not sure why we aren't getting any lunkers this year...tons of little guys...but the hawgs have been scarce. They must be camera shy!








P.S. Subscribe to my YouTube channel to be sure not to miss any vids.


----------

